# NCAA D3 College Cup-Local College Doing Well



## soccerobserver (Nov 20, 2016)

For those who care the D3 College Cup is underway. Local school Pomona College advanced to the Elite 8 before getting eliminated in Pk's by the University of Chicago. It was the furthest Pomona has advanced maybe ever but certainly in the last decade. Pomona seems to be one of the few choices for a decent soccer experience with a nationally ranked D3 team for kids who want to stay in the area. Nice to see them get as far as they did.


----------



## Zerodenero (Nov 20, 2016)

soccerobserver said:


> For those who care the D3 College Cup is underway. Local school Pomona College advanced to the Elite 8 before getting eliminated in Pk's by the University of Chicago. It was the furthest Pomona has advanced maybe ever but certainly in the last decade. Pomona seems to be one of the few choices for a decent soccer experience with a nationally ranked D3 team for kids who want to stay in the area. Nice to see them get as far as they did.


D3's...Under rated. Indeed.


----------

